# NTL throughout the house - is it possible



## Pope John 11 (22 Mar 2009)

At present I have NTL channels only in the living room. I was hoping to put tv's into the bedrooms with all the channels provided for. I would prefer to not have to put in additional cabling throughout the house.

Is there a product that I could connect to the main TV in the living room & all bedrooms pick up the signal from this. If so I would prefer if the channels can vary on each TV at the same time.

Any help appreciated


----------



## car (22 Mar 2009)

do you have digital?  If so youll need a decoder at each point, no way around this to control each room.

If you have cable only, you can split and use any amount of boosters, splitters and video senders to achieve what you want.


----------



## Pope John 11 (23 Mar 2009)

car said:


> If you have cable only, you can split and use any amount of boosters, splitters and video senders to achieve what you want.


 
All I know is that I have NTL in the house, though I have never paid a bill. It came with the house when I bought it 4yrs ago

If this is the case what would work best for me, boosters, splitters or video senders?


----------



## Latrade (23 Mar 2009)

Pope John 11 said:


> All I know is that I have NTL in the house, though I have never paid a bill. It came with the house when I bought it 4yrs ago
> 
> If this is the case what would work best for me, boosters, splitters or video senders?


 
How do you receive your tv at the moment? Is it from a roof ariel or through an NTL point in the wall?

Depending on the age of the house, there may already be additional points set up in other rooms, if there isn't, then it will probably involve additional cables. How unsightly that is will depend on the rooms you want the additional points in and the location of the equipment where it is to be split from.

If there are no tv points in the other rooms then it's a big enough task to split off and put them in. whether you do it yourself or get NTL to do it (n ot touching upon whether officially you are obliged to pay them for the additional points) depends on how good and tidy a job you think you could do. 

But on that side: no additional points in the rooms, to have it run from the cable is going to mean additional cable somewhere.

For the relay system you will need a digibox. This will mean subscribing to the NTL(UPC) digital service. Then you can bu the relay from most electronic goods shops. It comes with a relay and receiver. You plug the relay into the back of the digibox and the receiver at whatever other television you want. You can then watch programmes from the digibox on that television (and control them too). However, unlike having the separate points, if I want to watch the football and the mrs something else, unless there are separate points in, even with the relay we cannot watch different programmes in different rooms. Only what is on the one digibox.

It may be worth seeing where your cable comes in from. Are the cables underground and to a box on the side of house, or are they fixed across the front of houses along a row? Then think of which rooms you want the TV in (are they at the front or rear and are they on the same side as where the cable is fixed). Then decide whether you will want the extra points for when there are clases in the tv schedule. If there's no issue with clashes, get the digital service and use the relay system.


----------



## Pope John 11 (29 Jul 2009)

I would like to get an update on the following:



Latrade said:


> How do you receive your tv at the moment? Is it from a roof ariel or through an NTL point in the wall?


 
I recieve it through an old 'Cablelink' box in the sitting room. The cable goes up through the 1st floor (not chased into the walls) but I cannot see it on the 1st floor. 



Latrade said:


> Depending on the age of the house, there may already be additional points set up in other rooms, if there isn't, then it will probably involve additional cables. How unsightly that is will depend on the rooms you want the additional points in and the location of the equipment where it is to be split from.?


 
I would like additional points in each room.



Latrade said:


> If there are no tv points in the other rooms then it's a big enough task to split off and put them in. whether you do it yourself or get NTL to do it (not touching upon whether officially you are obliged to pay them for the additional points) depends on how good and tidy a job you think you could do.


 
I prefer to do it myself if it is possible.



Latrade said:


> But on that side: no additional points in the rooms, to have it run from the cable is going to mean additional cable somewhere.


 
Thats fine.



Latrade said:


> For the relay system you will need a digibox. This will mean subscribing to the NTL(UPC) digital service. Then you can bu the relay from most electronic goods shops. It comes with a relay and receiver. You plug the relay into the back of the digibox and the receiver at whatever other television you want. You can then watch programmes from the digibox on that television (and control them too). However, unlike having the separate points, if I want to watch the football and the mrs something else, unless there are separate points in, even with the relay we cannot watch different programmes in different rooms. Only what is on the one digibox.


 


Latrade said:


> It may be worth seeing where your cable comes in from. Are the cables underground and to a box on the side of house, or are they fixed across the front of houses along a row? Then think of which rooms you want the TV in (are they at the front or rear and are they on the same side as where the cable is fixed). Then decide whether you will want the extra points for when there are clases in the tv schedule. If there's no issue with clashes, get the digital service and use the relay system.


 
The cable runs through the 1st floor to the back of the house, over the roof to the front of the house.

At the minute I am getting my cable for free, I don't know how.

Is it possible for me to add the additional points?


----------



## Pope John 11 (31 Jul 2009)

Any thoughts on the previous thread. I was hoping to get tv connections to several rooms in my house. Appreciate anyones response.


----------



## Sam Maguire (29 Sep 2009)

*Re: NTL in more than one room*

Sorry for hi-jacking this but any more views?

I have basic NTL in my living room for 24.50 per month - and Im not pushed on getting digital, etc - really only interested in core Irish and UK channels.

However, I'd really like an extra TV point downstairs - as it happens, there seems to be a cabling point  in place from the last occupant s(TV points in every room...) so we shouldnt have to burrow around the house.

NTL want to charge me 50 Euro to "connect" this point and then 3.50 per month to keep it going. Alternatively they will "connect" the extra point for free if I connect to NTL Digital (which ironically is only 20 quid per month) but will charge 50 quid to connect the digital service (on balance thats fine, given that I'll save 50 quid on the annual fee) but a rip off 8.50 per month to have the extra point on digital TV.

Any ideas on cheapest (legal ) solution here, given that my interest is in the core channels. Looks like _Im stuck with paying 50 squid to come out and then 3.50 per month?_

_Tks_


----------

